# Stay logged in?



## AcidRa1n (Feb 8, 2012)

Is there a way to stay logged in so I don't have to keep loggin in when the page timeouts, or if I leave for 15 minutes. No one uses my computer but me so..


----------



## patmiller (May 28, 2009)

There are theee levels of setting you need to address. 

1. Computer. Your computer will have settings to do with screen savers and the like that you can adjust to suit your preferences. 

2. Browser. The program you use to connect with the web will have preferences about remembering logins and passwords and perhaps how long sessions last. 

3. SOTW page. Just under the user name and password fields is a check box called Remember Me? Checking this box will stop you having to log in each time ( if your browser preferences allow it).

Some combination of the above should help. Good luck!


----------



## AcidRa1n (Feb 8, 2012)

Uhh thanks it didn't really help but thanks


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Pat's suggestions are correct. If it isn't working, the problem is with your browser security settings and/or cookies.


----------



## AcidRa1n (Feb 8, 2012)

True true. I found the problem thanks guys!


----------

